# Weekend project mushrooms



## Quietfly (Apr 4, 2016)

Since the big saw is out being fixed, i busted out my echo 310 and went to work....


----------



## rarefish383 (May 10, 2016)

Looks good, I like it. I milled a bench out of Black Locust with my little Echo 305, Joe.


----------



## Westboastfaller (May 10, 2016)

Right on! you go the talent going on

I thought you were talking about doing some mushrooms for the weekend.. Lol
Or actually I though you meant picking fire morels.


----------



## rarefish383 (May 11, 2016)

What kind of wood is that. The yard you work in always seems to have a lot of Poplar. But, that's so white looking, is it Ash. I can't see enough of the bark to tell, Joe.


----------



## Quietfly (May 11, 2016)

I believe its Ash...


Here she is with her siblings.


----------



## rarefish383 (May 11, 2016)

Dang, you are getting good, nice work, Joe.


----------



## Quietfly (May 14, 2016)

Here's the next one


----------



## rarefish383 (May 14, 2016)

Dang, how much do you charge for lessons? I wondered why you milled all those short blocks. If I could do that I might put my mill away. What did you use to seal them? Joe.


----------



## Quietfly (May 15, 2016)

If someone lived close enough, and wanted lessons im sure id teach them for beer.....it's finished with spar urethane. Here are the build pics from start to finish.


----------



## Quietfly (May 15, 2016)




----------



## Quietfly (May 15, 2016)




----------



## rarefish383 (May 15, 2016)

What do I owe you for the lesson, Joe.


----------



## jared a (Feb 8, 2017)

Where in north jersey are you? Clinton nj here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quietfly (Feb 9, 2017)

jared a said:


> Where in north jersey are you? Clinton nj here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm In Mahwah. Straight up 17


----------



## twoclones (Mar 4, 2017)

Quietfly said:


> Since the big saw is out being fixed, i busted out my echo 310 and went to work....



By the time I took my second saw to be repaired, it was obvious I needed to repair my own tools. The local Stihl dealer had my saw for 2 weeks and hadn't gotten to it yet. The 'service manager' said they had to take care of the "professionals" first. SERIOUSLY pissed me off! I carve 6 days a week, own 16 Stihl products, and they don't consider me to be a "professional"  

Now I can rebuild a saw in the time I would use driving to the dealer and back. If you want to want to dip your toe in those waters, this youtube channel is a great resource. 
https://www.youtube.com/user/donyboy73


----------



## techhobbit (Mar 7, 2017)

How do you like the Echo 310? Do you have a carving blade on it? I'm looking at getting a small saw, 30-40cc with a dime tip 12" bar, and looking for some confirmation that I don't need more power as long as I only use if for minor shaping & finishing.
Nice job on mushrooms, thanks.


----------

